

A Rebuttal of XKCD's Pickup Artist Comic by one of the Characters from The Game - tynan
http://tynan.com/xkcd

======
tincholio
What is this doing on HN? Some douchebag so-called PUA is a bit butthurt about
a comic?

BTW, he had a Freudian slip in his writeup. When commenting on how these
morons are not creepy, he says "A very very small majority were creepy". So,
does he mean that for the most part, they're creeps?

------
horsehead
how to downvote? <\- my dilemma.

"do you REALLY think that’s possible with an extremely hot girl in a club?" ..
you do realize that the 'extremely hot girls' are often the ones with some of
the worst self confidence problems right?

~~~
tynan
There's some truth to that, but part of the reason they go to clubs is because
it's a setting in which they're very comfortable and secure.

